# Trout drop-shot



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Today I stopped by the local stocked creek to try and catch some trout. I found a couple rainbows darting in and out of a root system in a deep hole. I threw everything I had in my bass bag with no success including flies, jigs, spinners, anything I thought a trout would like. Before I left I tied a size 8 hook with about 8" of tag line on the other end of it. I crimped two small split shots on the end of it and put a 2 1/2" gulp minnow on the hook. My first cast hit the begging of the hole and drifted threw while the split shots bounced off the bottom, as the bait hit the end of the hole the line stopped and I set the hook on my first Ohio trout. Before today I had never even thought of using a drop shot type rig to catch a trout. Hope this is helpful to new trout fisherman.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice job on figuring it out ! 
I will keep in idea in mind next time out.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Use a corkie and a number 10 hook on a 3 way swivel with 1/4 oz weight


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

When I lived in California there was a rig called the power mouse that was deadly on rainbows. Take a small bare treble nose hook a powerbait floating trout worm, the 3 or 4 inchers in the little bag. Then mold powerbait in a ball around the treble. Looks like a little mouse or tadpole. Always caught them out there.


----------

